# wheel adapters



## ollieb94 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi can some tell what thickness adapters i would need for 17'' 10j et46 porsche twist wheels thanks


----------



## rocx123 (Dec 4, 2015)

*wheel adpter*

i have no idea of wheel adapter for this brand but i will discuss with my friends and solve your query . but i heard the wheel adapter of this product is very good but i will give exact idea after discussion.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thank you 
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 classified website


----------

